# Google profits from home..Anyone do this



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey folks..I normally lurk in the S&EP forum..I have seen a lot about the "making money with Google" online and a lot of stuff sayin it is real....I have tried some online stuff before and they were scams....I was wondering if anyone has tried or know anything about the Google stuff.....Is it real, can you make money or is it just another scam.......I could use a little extra income...I know that you can't get rich and that is not what I am looking for, just 4 or 500 dollars a month would help;;;;Please let me know if anyone has tried this.............Thanks, LostnEurope


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

You can make money from Google, but you must has a site that gets a lot of traffic. If you don't get traffic you don't make money. You can sign up directly with Google.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

How do you make money from that web site you create?

For people just visiting it, or buying from it or clicking on links in it?


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

You can set it up either way. You can get paid by the "impression" (someone sees it), or a "Click". Now if you have a site that gets a lot of traffic but rarely does anyone click on the ads, then you would choose impressions. Otherwise choose clicks. Clicks will pay you 1-10 cents, depending on how much the person buying the ad is paying Google.

You have to be careful with Google. You can't have something on the site saying "Please Click on The Ads for Whatever Reason".

The hard part is getting traffic to your site. You must come up with something that people want to see. Then you have to get your site to show up on the search engines. That's a science in itself.

Stay away from anyone saying they can help you make money with Google. The only person making money is them, when they take yours.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

You don't get to choose if you get pay-per-click or pay-per-impression - that is decided by the advertisers. Basically it is all pay-per-click unless an advertiser has bid to get ads placed on your site.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

That could be. I have never sold ads, only bought them.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have been thinking of building a website, and this thread has already answered some questions!
Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

Do your research on Search Engine Optimization (SEO). I hired someone on guru.com to help with my SEO. He charged $200, to help me with my "key words", and a few other tricks. It was the best $200 I have spent. Do a search for "free pet classifieds" on google. My site comes up #4 on the first page.


----------

